# Recent c section could it be ibs/bowel obstruction? Really worried!



## LauraCR (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi all. I have never really suffered any bowel related problems until recently.I mean as a child I suffered constipation but that was it. 4 weeks ago I gave birth to my 2nd child via c section previous c section too. (Tmi) as soon as I opened my bowels after the op I passed clear mucus and then we'll that was it I had diareha I would describe it as loose like a number 6 on the bristol poo scale. The hospital had me do a stool culture all that came back clear. They said it could be overflow but I didn't feel constipated? Came home 11 days later due to to other problems and my bowel movemnt was still the same "loose" and then the discomfort kicks in. Wind lots of it that feels trapped I litterally havw to force myself to trump also feel like I have to force myself to go to the toilet. All around my belly button feels bruised and tender to touch and I have shooting pains at either side of my belly button and the top of my stomach that comes and goes.it's onky been the past week that I'm feeling worse. I also pass alot of clear mucus my loose stools always have mucus in them. Past few days I've passed pencil thin soft stool and little blobs of soft stool that I find hard to pass like I'm constipated it's strange as my stools are really loose even with the little blobs. I've seen my gp 4 times now and they keep telling me it's overflow/constipation etc but I feel like it's more. I feel generally unwell with it really fatigued and trapped gas.I can still eat but i dont have much of an appetite and im constantly at the toilet thinking I need to go and majority of the time it's gas I have to force out sometimes ill have a little blob of soft stool thats mucous. I've told my doctor that I think it's an obstruction they just laugh at me they won't take me serious. Surely this can't be right after a c sectio after 4 weeks?


----------

